# Post your LOTR Collection



## AmrothofArnor (Feb 22, 2010)

Post here a description and/or pic from your Tolkien Collection.

*Books:*

_J.R.R. Tolkien:_
- The Hobbit (English)
- The Lord of the Rings _50 years jubileum _(Dutch)

_J.R.R. Tolkien, Christopher Tolkien (ed.):_
- The Book of the Lost Tales Part I (English)
- The Peoples of Middle-Earth (English)
- The Children of Húrin (Dutch)
- Unfinished Tales (Dutch)
- The Silmarillion (Dutch)
- The Legend of Sigurd and Gúdrun (Dutch)

_J.R.R. Tolkien, Jhon Ratelif (ed.):_
- The History of the Hobbit Part I: Mr. Baggings

*Videogames:*

_Electronic Arts:_

- The Return of the King (PS2)
- The Battle for Middle-Earth (PC)
- The Battle for Middle-Earth II (PC)
- The Rise of the Witch-King (PC)
- The Two Towers (PS2)
- The Lord of the Rings: Conquest (PS2)

_Vivendi:_
- The Fellowship of the Ring (PS2)

_Siera:_
- The War of the Ring (PC)

_Turbine:_
- The Lord of the Rings Online: The Shadows of Angmar (PC)

*Movies:*

_Peter Jackson:_
- The Fellowship of the Ring (Dubbel-DVD)
- The Two Towers (Dubbel-DVD)
- The Return of the King (Dubbel-DVD)

*Others:*
- The Two Towers Poster
- One Card of the Lord of the Rings Trading Card Game (Gimli)
- One Card of another Card Game (An Army of Monsters/Mumakils)
- The Atlas of Middle-Earth (English)

old pic:


----------



## morgoth145 (Jun 17, 2011)

books:
LOTR the whole trilogy (dutch and english)
the full histories of middle earth (english)
the silmarillion (dutch)
the hobbit (dutch and english)
the children of hurin (english)

Related books:
the Atlas of Middle earth (Karen Wynn Fonstad)

games:
LOTR BFME 2
LOTR BFME 2 ROTWK
LOTR BFME 1

films:
the trilogy by PJ

Sword:
Anduril flame of the west united cutlery official


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 11, 2011)

Books:
The Hobbit
The Annotated Hobbit
The Lord of the Rings (paper back)
The Lord of the Rings (hard cover)
The Silmarillion
The Children of Hurin
Unfinished Tales
Book of Lost Tales I
Book of Lost Tales II
The Lays of Beleriand
The Shaping of Middle Earth
The Lost Road
The Return of the Shadow
The Treason of Isengard
The War of the Ring
Sauron Defeated
Morgoth's Ring
The War of the Jewels
The Peoples of Middle-Earth
A Tolkien Miscellany
The Tolkien Reader
Roverandom
Bilbo's Last Song
Father Christmas Letters

Related books:
A Walk Through the Shire from Running Press
Greg and Tim Hildebrandt: The Tolkien Years
Tolkien & The Silmarillion by Clyde S. Kilby
After the King edited by Martin H. Greenberg

Movies:
The Fellowship of the Ring Extended Edition
The Two Towers Extended Edition
The Return of the King Extended Edition
Creating the Lord of the Rings Symphony
National Geographic Beyond the Movie: The Fellowship of the Ring
Gollum

Music:
The Fellowship of the Rings Soundtrack

My husband has some of the video games, but I don't play them much.

Doodads:
The Pillars of Argonath
Gollum
Minas Tirith


----------

